# London Stock Exchange: Brokers, Day Trading



## Jarmo2127 (22 November 2015)

Hi ASF

This is my first post Im a newbie here, spend a hour or so searching but couldn't really find what I was looking for.

There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of chat about the London stock on here, correct me if I'm wrong, I'm pretty knew to the whole day trading game but it seem that the time difference would make it attractive for Australians, I mean keeping your day job and then trading after work at the market open for a couple of hours seems like a good Idea to me, I know there is people  on here that are trading the  U.S markets just not sure how easy that would be for me with the time difference.  

I think I read that the Pattern day trading rule only applies the the U.S, so another reason trading the U.K might be an Idea, I'd Like to hear your thoughts on that or if anyone is giving it a go. brokers ect. 

 I know broker questions must get asked all the time,  but any thoughts on brokers for U.k, I.B seems to be the most robust, anyone using Suretrader for uk markets, and the whole margin with I.B and being an Australian is still confusing to me  

Ive read a few negative opinions on suretrader on here already .. But think it might be ok for the U.S with a small account under 25k Not sure if margin is aloud thought

Cheers


----------



## skyQuake (22 November 2015)

Jarmo2127 said:


> Hi ASF
> 
> This is my first post Im a newbie here, spend a hour or so searching but couldn't really find what I was looking for.
> 
> ...






> UK & Canadian Equities
> 
> 1% with a $10 min. per trade.




Crazy high comms.

Might as well go with a CFD provider like IG.


----------



## Jarmo2127 (28 November 2015)

thanks skyquake ..


----------

